# Attic Conversion - splitting steel beam



## Pyrite-home (21 Mar 2012)

Hi,

Our neighbours are having their attic converted soon and they are talking about splitting the steal beam to allow the stairs to come up. Does this sound right ?. How would this work without compromising the roof support.

Thanks


----------



## threebedsemi (22 Mar 2012)

The steel beam is perhaps used to support the roof timbers over a long span (it probably runs the full length of their roof). 
If this is the case it is possible to split it if it is properly supported on both ends of the cut. If their roof is connected to your roof, you will need to appoint a stuctural engineer and arrange a meeting between their engineer and yours in your house to record the condition of your existing structure before they commence any works.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## lowCO2design (23 Mar 2012)

http://www.engineersireland.ie/


----------

